# Fish Models on Wall???



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 25, 2020)

SO I really DO NOT understand why we cannot wall mount our model fish and insects. Seriously I men whoever put that part together name had never seen a mounted fish before or insect. I mean literally Fish belong Mounted on walls. Even in game how do they expect us with these tiny tiny rooms to display them standing?? Wall mounts would allow for a really awesome look and it would fit.


Anyone else share my opinion? Is there a way to mount I am missing? This ticks me off somewhat.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

What fish are you trying to put on the wall? I have Blue Marlin and Black Bass mounted on the wall


----------



## cheezu (Apr 25, 2020)

Those that you can be mounted onto walls can actually be purchased through Nook's Cranny (I got one from a tree actually).
Not sure how many are available but I think about 3 or 4.
The bug and fish models that Flick and CJ give you cannot be mounted onto walls though.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 25, 2020)

Sudsofsplash said:


> What fish are you trying to put on the wall? I have Blue Marlin and Black Bass mounted on the wall


How did you get them mounted? and are they models from CJ?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

I am right there with you. They'd look great in my fish tourney room.

I was also duped by the trophy case. I really wanted that to be a place where I could store my actual trophies.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

MadJimJaspers said:


> How did you get them mounted? and are they models from CJ?


I found the black bass in a balloon and the Blue Marlin was in Nooks Cranny!


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 25, 2020)

I just got the black bass wall mount from a tree today.


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

I got the marlin wall mount from the balloon and the butterfly fish mount from the tree.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 25, 2020)

I noticed a few things like the grasshopper head model (mounted) and the blue marlin model (mounted) were sold at Nooks for me.


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 25, 2020)

NOOOO!O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Me yelling at the moon).


----------



## Tatimari (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a Butterfly Fish model (from a balloon) and that one can be wall-mounted. (I have two extras if anyone wanted to trade.)

I also really really wanted to mount butterflies on my wall and make a butterfly room... I was disappointed.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

I got the marlin wall-mount today from Nook's! I guess they're just furniture items.


----------

